# Gibbychat



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/gibbu

Here it is! Feel free to drop in whenever! I'm not on all the time, but I'm here when I'm here! Normally, I wouldn't pressure rules on anyone but lemme just say, y'all know I'm deaf, so when I'm online and this chatroom is turned into a voice chat room and music-sharing by any visitors, I'm just not gonna bother. :| Feel free to use cameras, though!


----------



## Larry (May 10, 2011)

lol It's a growing trend: Popufurs making their own chatrooms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol It's a growing trend: Popufurs making their own chatrooms.


 
I'm a popufur? ._. Magic. ;o


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

POPUFURS! 

Y U ALL HAVE OWN CHAT ROOMS?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> POPUFURS!
> 
> Y U ALL HAVE OWN CHAT ROOMS?


 
I R NOT POPUFUR. Come in anyway, the water's lovely. :3c


----------

